# Asus Maximus Formula Bios settings thread



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Asus Maximus Formula / Rampage bios Bios settings thread*

*This thread is for bios setting only post your bios setting and chip type etc... so this can be a resource for people looking to overclock this complexed motherboard*. *This is not for discussion  only information on what works with what chip.* *Keep this thread clean for quick reference not for discussion*. *To discuss the board use this thread*.   http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=54058

Here is another Asus maximus thread full of great info lets not clutter this thread like the one listed here. It is a great read but cluttered to death.  http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=168119

*I would love to take credit for these setting some were added to by me but are by no means mine. They are from several sources. Other people worked hard to get these setting. I just found them to work and posted them* *If you find one post it.*


Bios and utilities update page for the Rampage Formula http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*These setting will work for 500+ fsb with at e8400 /E3110*

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 500
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1200
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : moderate changed this to light
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0

CPU Voltage : 1.38v
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.53 upped this to 1.57v
DRAM Voltage : 2.12
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*settings for Q6600 and this motherboard 450FSB*

450FSB Quad-Core BIOS Settings
CPU Feature
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
OC From CPU Level Up [Auto]
CPU Ratio Control [Manual]
Ratio CMOS Setting: [8]
FSB Frequency [450]
FSB Strap to North Bridge [400MHz] or [Auto]
PCIE Frequency [110]
DRAM Settings
DRAM Frequency [DDR2-1199MHZ] or [800MHz] or [Auto]
DRAM Command Rate [2T]
DRAM Timing Control [Manual]
CAS# Latency [5]
RAS# to CAS Delay [5]
RAS# Precharge [5]
RAS# Active Time [12]
RAS# To Ras# Delay [3]
Row Refresh Cycle Time [42]
Write Recovery Time [6]
Read To Precharge Time [3]
Read To Write Delay(S/D) [8]
Write To Read Delay(S) [3]
Write To Read Delay(D) [5]
Read To Read Delay(S) [4]
Read To Read Delay(D) [6]
Write To Write Delay(S) [4]
Write To Write Delay(D) [6]
DRAM Static Read Control [Disabled]
Ai Clock Twister [Strong]
Transaction Booster [Enabled]
Boost Level [0]
Voltage Settings
CPU Voltage [Whatever your CPU needs for 3.6GHz]
CPU PLL Voltage [Auto]
North Bridge Voltage [1.61v]
DRAM Voltage [2.16v]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.54v]
South Bridge Voltage [Auto]
Loadline Calibration [Enabled]
CPU GTL Reference [0.63x]
North Bridge GTL Reference [0.67x]
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage [Auto]
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage [Auto]
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage [DDR2_REF]
SB 1.5V Voltage [Auto]


----------



## trt740 (Apr 6, 2008)

*good setting for 4.0ghz using a e8400  using 9x445fsb*

Extreme Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : AUTO 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 445
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2- 890
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 50
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (D) : Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled 
( enabled will give better bandwidth but might create instability in ram)
Ai Clock Twister : Strong
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0


CPU Voltage : 1.35 ( you may need to adjust this)
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.49
DRAM Voltage : 2.00
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5
__________________


----------



## Frogger (Apr 7, 2008)

450x8 on Q6600/GO 
 Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 450 
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400MHZ 
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1199
DRAM Command Rate : 2t 
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 5 
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5 
RAS# Precharge : 5 
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO 
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO 
Write Recovery Time : AUTO 
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO 

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : AUTO 
Write to Read Delay (S) : AUTO 
Write to Read Delay (D) : AUTO 
Read to Read Delay (S) : AUTO 
Read to Read Delay (D) : AUTO 
Write to Write Delay (S) : AUTO 
Write to Write Delay (D) : AUTO 
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled 
Ai Clock Twister : Strong
Transaction Booster : enabled
[0]
CPU Voltage : 1.45
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.65
North Bridge Voltage : 1.55
DRAM Voltage : 2.16
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.50
South Bridge Voltage : 1.10
Loadline Calibration : Enabled 
CPU GTL Reference : Auto
North Bridge GTL Reference : Auto
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : DDR2_REF 
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : DDR2_REF
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2_REF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 7, 2008)

trt740 said:


> Extreme Tweaker
> Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
> OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
> CPU Ratio Control : Manual
> ...



Above are my settings in red with E8400 at 3.6GHz


----------



## Nitro-Max (Apr 14, 2008)

450x8 on Q6600/GO 
Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 450 
FSB Strap to North Bridge : Auto
PCI-E Frequency: 107mhz
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-901mhz
DRAM Command Rate : 2t 
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 6 
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 6 
RAS# Precharge : 6 
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO 
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO 
Write Recovery Time : AUTO 
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO 

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : AUTO 
Write to Read Delay (S) : AUTO 
Write to Read Delay (D) : AUTO 
Read to Read Delay (S) : AUTO 
Read to Read Delay (D) : AUTO 
Write to Write Delay (S) : AUTO 
Write to Write Delay (D) : AUTO 
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled 
Ai Clock Twister : moderate
Transaction Booster : enabled
[9]
CPU Voltage : 1.4v
CPU PLL Voltage : auto
North Bridge Voltage : 1.49v
DRAM Voltage : 2.18v
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40v
South Bridge Voltage : 1.10
Loadline Calibration : Enabled 
CPU GTL Reference : x63
North Bridge GTL Reference : x67
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : auto
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : auto
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : auto
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.55v


----------



## trt740 (Apr 21, 2008)

*this let me run a E3110 at 8.5x500FSB or 4.25ghz stable.*

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 500
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1200
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : moderate changed this to light
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0

CPU Voltage : 1.38v
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.60
North Bridge Voltage : 1.53 upped this to 1.57v
DRAM Voltage : 2.12
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.55v
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5

this works in bios 0219 and 0308 rampage plus 1004 Maximus formula.


----------



## slugzkea (Apr 25, 2008)

*e8400 4.36Ghz w/NATIVE Rampage Bios 0308 Patriot Viper Fins 9600*

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 485
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110 (might help GX2 Oc'ing)
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1164
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : light
Transaction Booster : Manual (Then Disable everything)
Performance Level: 08

3rd Information
WRITE to PRE Delay : AUTO
READ to PRE Delay : AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay : AUTO


CPU Voltage : (depends on your CPU they are all different, I would start with 1.4v)
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.60
North Bridge Voltage : 1.59
DRAM Voltage : (Depends on rated spec) mine is 2.3v
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.55v
South Bridge Voltage : 1.10
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.6


----------



## trt740 (May 8, 2008)

*Bios setting for 500+ fsb woth ballistix tracer DDR 2 1066*

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8
FSB Frequency : 500
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1057
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 18
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6
*DRAM Static Read Control: auto               ( these three have to be on auto not sure why but thats the way it is)
Ai Clock Twister : auto
Transaction Booster : auto*

CPU Voltage : 1.38v
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.53 upped this to 1.57v
DRAM Voltage : 2.12
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2008)

*settings for E8500 @ 5.016ghz with 528mhz FSB with RF0308 bios*

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Setting : 9.5
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
FSB Frequency : 528
PCI-E Frequency: 115

DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1056mhz
DRAM Command Rate : 2N
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A: Delay 350ps
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B: Delay 200ps
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 4
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 4
RAS# Precharge : 4
RAS# ActivateTime : 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 45
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6

3rd Information
WRITE to PRE Delay : AUTO
READ to PRE Delay : AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay : AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : Moderate
Transaction Booster : Auto

CPU Voltage : 1.525v
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.58v
North Bridge Voltage : 1.71v
DRAM Voltage : 2.3v
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.50v
South Bridge Voltage : 1.05
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.50v
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REF
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO

NOTE: IF your lucky enough to have a chip that can do this well. these settings WILL help you. it took a while to figure these out. here is the system setup...
Maximus formula with rampage 0308 bios
E8500
2x1gig's crucial ballistix tracer 1066mhz
3870x2
enermax infinity 720watt PSU


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 10, 2008)

*Settings for q6700 With 350FSB 10x  1201 bios*

:Extreme Tweaker:

AI Overclock Tuner  
CPU Ratio Settings
FSB Strap To Northbridge	 [Auto]
PCIe Frequency		[105]

Dram Frequency
Dram Command Rate	[2T]
Dram Timing Control	[Auto]
Dram Static Read Control	[Auto]
AI Clock Twister		[Light]
Transaction Booster	[Auto]

CPU Voltage	[1.475v]
CPU Pll Voltage		[1.7v]
NB Voltage	[1.45v]
Dram Voltage	[2.0v]
FSB Termination Voltage 	[Auto]
SB Voltage	[1.075v]
Loadline Calbration 	[Auto]
CPU GTL Reference	[Auto]
NB GTL Reference	[Auto]
DDR2 Channel A Ref Voltage	[Auto]
DDR2 Channel B Ref Voltage	[Auto]
DDR2 Controller Ref Voltage	[Auto]
SB 1.5 Voltage		[Auto]


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 26, 2008)

*Settings for Q6700 at 3.8 bench stable. 10x*

:Extreme Tweaker:

AI Overclock Tuner
CPU Ratio Settings
FSB Strap To Northbridge [Auto]
PCIe Frequency [105]

Dram Frequency
Dram Command Rate [2T]
Dram Timing Control [Auto]
Dram Static Read Control [Auto]
AI Clock Twister [Light]
Transaction Booster [Auto]

CPU Voltage [1.6125v]
CPU Pll Voltage [1.78v]
NB Voltage [1.63v]
Dram Voltage [2.10v]
FSB Termination Voltage [1.6]
SB Voltage [1.175v]
Loadline Calbration [Auto]
CPU GTL Reference [Auto]
NB GTL Reference [Auto]
DDR2 Channel A Ref Voltage [Auto]
DDR2 Channel B Ref Voltage [Auto]
DDR2 Controller Ref Voltage [Auto]
SB 1.5 Voltage [1.55]


----------



## t_ski (Jul 16, 2008)

Still messing around with the QX9650 at 400 MHz FSB.  So far, 8x and 9x have been stable.  Right now I am testing 9.5x 400 for 3.81 GHz (so far about 40 min Prime stable).  I haven't changed much for settings, so I'll only list those:


```
Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800

CPU Voltage : 1.325v
DRAM Voltage : 2.10
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
```

All the ram timings are still at Auto (5-5-5-15 @ 400 MHz).  I need to tweak this 

BTW, in reference to my post above, I placed a 45mm fan directly on the NB heatsink.  Right now NB temps are only 49C under load, with stock NB voltage.  Thinking about getting two or three 40mm fans and lining them up across the NB heatsink.


----------



## MoeDaKilla (Jul 16, 2008)

*Clock Settings for Q9450 @ 445*8 with Rampage 0403 BIOS*

Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Setting : 8
FSB Strap to North Bridge : AUTO
FSB Frequency : 445
PCI-E Frequency: 110

DRAM Frequency: DDR2-890mhz
DRAM Command Rate : 2N
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO
Write Recovery Time : AUTO
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (D) : AUTO

3rd Information
WRITE to PRE Delay : AUTO
READ to PRE Delay : AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay : AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: AUTO
Ai Clock Twister : AUTO
Transaction Booster : AUTO

CPU Voltage : 1.4v
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.61v
North Bridge Voltage : 1.71v
DRAM Voltage : 2.2v
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.55v
South Bridge Voltage : 1.05
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.63v
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.67X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REF
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO


----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2008)

Got it running at 3.81 GHz OCCT stable:


```
Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9.5
FSB Frequency : 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800

CPU Voltage : [B]1.375[/B]v
DRAM Voltage : 2.10
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
```

...then I took it up to 4.0 GHz:


```
Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 10
FSB Frequency : 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 400
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-800

CPU Voltage : 1.425v
DRAM Voltage : 2.10
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
```

Again, everything else is at stock voltage and settings.  I am seeing about a .015-.017v difference between set vcore in the BIOS and what I'm getting in CPUz.  I know I need at least 1.375v for 3.81, as I tried a couple notches lower and got some BSODs.  It ran 6 1/2 hours of Prime last night before I stopped it this morning.

Not sure if I need the full 1.425v for 4.0 GHz, but since I went up .05v going from 9 x 400 to 9.5 x 400, I figured that might be about right to start with.

Next step is going to be 10.5 x 400 and 11 x 400, then trying to tweak the ram to run @ 500 & the FSB at 417 (so the ram is at 500).

FORGOT TO ADD:  I got tired of the whiney little 45mm fan, so I swapped it out with a 70mm fan from a stock AMD heatsink.  This fan is a lot quieter, pushes more air, and has a thermal control built in.  NB temp runs in the upper 30's to the lower 40's.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 20, 2008)

*Here's my settings for 4Ghz clocks. Doesn't take much in the ways of custom settings really. There's more to be had performance wise if I were to tune the ram. Just haven't found it necessary yet.
*
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Setting : 10
FSB Strap to North Bridge : AUTO
FSB Frequency : 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100

DRAM Frequency: DDR2-961mhz
DRAM Command Rate : 2N
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 4
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 4
RAS# Precharge : 4
RAS# ActivateTime : 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO
Write Recovery Time : AUTO
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (D) : AUTO

3rd Information
WRITE to PRE Delay : AUTO
READ to PRE Delay : AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay : AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: AUTO
Ai Clock Twister : AUTO
Transaction Booster : AUTO

CPU Voltage : 1.425v
CPU PLL Voltage : Auto
North Bridge Voltage : 1.55v
DRAM Voltage : 2.12v
FSB Termination Voltage : Auto
South Bridge Voltage : Auto
SB 1.5V Voltage : Auto
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : Auto
North Bridge GTL Reference : Auto
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REF
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO

*And here's 4.4Ghz. Didn't have to change anything but a couple voltages.*


Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Setting : 11
FSB Strap to North Bridge : AUTO
FSB Frequency : 400
PCI-E Frequency: 100

DRAM Frequency: DDR2-961mhz
DRAM Command Rate : 2N
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A: AUTO
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B: AUTO
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 4
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 4
RAS# Precharge : 4
RAS# ActivateTime : 12
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO
Write Recovery Time : AUTO
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (D) : AUTO

3rd Information
WRITE to PRE Delay : AUTO
READ to PRE Delay : AUTO
PRE to PRE Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to ACT Delay : AUTO
ALL PRE to REF Delay : AUTO

DRAM Static Read Control: AUTO
Ai Clock Twister : AUTO
Transaction Booster : AUTO

CPU Voltage : 1.6v
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.74
North Bridge Voltage : 1.55v
DRAM Voltage : 2.12v
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.4v
South Bridge Voltage : Auto
SB 1.5V Voltage : Auto
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : Auto
North Bridge GTL Reference : Auto
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REF
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO


----------



## X800 (Jul 30, 2008)

Here is mine .Board rampage formula Q6700 @3800mhz

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : 9
Fsb strap to north bridge :auto
FSB Frequency : 424
FSB Strap to North Bridge : auto
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1063
DRAM Command Rate : auto
DRAM CMD skew on channel A : auto
DRAM CMD skew on channel B : auto
DRAM CLK skew on channel A : auto
DRAM CLK skew on channel A : auto
DRAM Timing Control: auto
DRAM Static Read Control: auto
Ai Clock Twister : auto
Ai transaction Booster : auto


CPU Voltage : 1.41
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.62
North Bridge Voltage : auto
DRAM Voltage : 2.1
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.42v
South Bridge Voltage :auto
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : auto
North Bridge GTL Reference : auto
SB 1.5V Voltage : auto
Cpu spread spectrum : Disabled
Pcie spread spectrum : Disabled


----------



## erocker (Jul 30, 2008)

Running 4gb's of DDR2 1200 and I'm quite sure all is stable on that end. I got my Q6600 to 4ghz on my DFI P35 Dark, and I can't quite get it on my Rampage. Using 308 bios. I was using XP on the DFi and am using Vista on the Asus. I can get into Vista but Prime95 results in an immediate blue screen. I'd love any help on how to make this happen.

Extreme Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : x9
FSB Frequency : 450
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2- 1199
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : A
Row Refresh Cycle Time : A
Write Recovery Time : A
Read to Precharge Time : A

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : A
Write to Read Delay (S) : A
Write to Read Delay (D) : A
Read to Read Delay (S) : A
Read to Read Delay (D) :A
Write to Write Delay (S) :A
Write to Write Delay (D) : A
DRAM Static Read Control: A
Ai Clock Twister : A
Transaction Booster : A

CPU Voltage : 1.58 (real)
CPU PLL Voltage : A
North Bridge Voltage : set at 1.59
DRAM Voltage : 2.2v
FSB Termination Voltage : A
South Bridge Voltage : A
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : A or x67 or x63
North Bridge GTL Reference : A or x67
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : A or DDR2_REF
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : A
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : A
SB 1.5V Voltage : A

NB LED Selection : NB Volt 
SB LED Selection : SB Volt 
CPU LED Selection : CPU VOlt 
Voltiminder LED : 

CPU Spread Spectrum : Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum : Disabled 

Advanced CPU Configuration 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 
C1E Suppport : Disabled 
CPU TM Function : Disabled 
Vanderpool Technology : Disabled 
Execute Disable Bit : Disabled 
Max CPUID Value Limit : Disabled 


USB Configuration 
USB Functions: Enabled 
Legacy USB Support : Disabled


----------



## trt740 (Sep 1, 2008)

added a bios link to the top page http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us for bios 408 if you update some tweaks are different than 403, one I noticed is set twister to lighter to get a higher fsb.


----------



## trt740 (Dec 28, 2008)

any new updates add them here


----------

